# A little Help for the New Guys & Gals



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a compilation of the things I, as a Newbie found most helpful in starting out and navigating the SMF forums. My first year. Hopefully this will make your start-up time here on SMF a little quicker.
*JEFF’S LINKS: *On the left hand side of the page are Jeff’s red coloured links covering an amazing number of subjects all having to do with becoming a better smoker. You would be wise to check them out. ( it will take a day or two to go through all of them believe me. 
You are well advised at first to take Jeff’s Free 5 day ecourse on smoking meat. Always a really good way to start, especially if you are a total greenhorn at smoking meats. 
*5 DAY FREE ECOURSE : *Did I mention it is Free? http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html
*ABBREVIATIONS AND ACRONYMS:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73935
You will be prompted, asked and downright begged to show us your pictures, Known as Qview here on SMF. Here‘s how to add pictures to your posts.
*ADDING PICTURES *also known as *QVIEW:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58920　 *WOODS TO USE:　*Some woods are actually dangerous to use. But have no fear there are many many woods that are good woods. You will find a good starting point Here.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50439
*CHAT: *If you are really stuck and need an immediate answer to a problem click on the Chat link on the top left hand side of the page. Usually there are several folks in there who will be only too eager to help. Especially if you bribe them with the promise of Qview. Don’t worry about your typing skills most of us are slow typers and can’t spell but we are all as friendly as all get out. 

*TUTORIALS*

How to do a *BRISKET:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50979
*BEEF FINISHING SAUCE:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51325
Basic *PULLED PORK *method. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57139
*PORK FINISHING SAUCE:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49892
*DUTCH’S WICKED BAKED BEANS: *
You have got to try these they are an SMF mainstay.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50945

The Thermometer that comes with your smoker should not be trusted. This forum is rife with stories about how that new smoker either burned the meat or did not cook the meat. The *culprit* is almost always the thermometer that came with the unit. It is very wise to check the thermometer with one or several oven thermometers to make sure your new one is at least in the ball park. even after you have made sure that it is reading correctly there is the problem of it being situated in the wrong place in the smoker . A good check is to place an oven thermometer directly on the rack where you will be placing the meat and compare the two. 
Remember to take plenty of Q-View ( pictures of BBQ ) this makes us all very happy and will help to stave off the q-view police with the dreaded message……no q-view ….didn’t happen sign. IT'S ALL IN FUN, but you may see something like 
*FATTIES: *For a first smoke Fatties are very easy, they are hard to screw up and relatively quick to make. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68353&highlight=fattie+tutorial
*ABT‘s : Atomic Buffalo Turds: *are another quick easy and really great to make recipe for a new Chef. Trust me once you have made and tasted ABT’s You will love them. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49420
*GETTING RANK AT SMF: *http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49419
*REPUTATION ON SMF: *How to get and give reputation on SMF. 
If you read a post that you think is above and beyond truly deserving of praise. You can click on the little scales on the upper right had side of the page. A dropdown box will appear with a line available for you to leave a comment on the persons post. You are limited to giving out points only twice per day so make sure that the post you have selected really deserves it. 
There is a huge amount of information archived on SMF and its not possible to cover more than a small fraction of it but the above info and links should get you well on your way. 

I hope this has been of some help to some of you. Remember we love to answer questions about anything to do with smoking meat. 

*YOUR PROFILE: *It is a good idea to fill out your profile in User cp at the top of the page. With info like what smokers you have, your experience level, the city, state, province or Country that you're from and anything else that may help us to give you good advice.
If we know the area you're from and what type smoker you're using we can zero in on your problems much easier. You don't have to give out any info that is too private.

For the best Explanation of what is thin blue smoke and what is billowing white smoke check out this link. Scroll down to *#8 post *for a picture from Tasunkawitko that truly is worth a 1000 words. 
THIN BLUE SMOKE: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hin+blue+smoke
*BURN BARREL: *Check out Soflaquer's thread on Burn Barrels for true wood smoking http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=50038
*MINION METHOD:*
Lay out your briquettes across the bottom of the firebox.
Light some coals in a charcoal chimney and place them on one side of the firebox only. The fire will slowly creep across the width of the firebox. Place your wood chips or chunks strategically in the path of the approaching fire.
This will give you an extended burn which is not as hot as firing up the entire coals all at once and the wood will burn one piece at a time as the fire encounters it. With a little practice you will get good at this method.
*GETTING THE MEMBRANE OFF:*
Having a heck of a time getting that membrane off of your ribs. Check out this utube video for the solution.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9plB5BYhj8
*HOW TO CHANGE MESSAGE ORDER: *Check out this excellent Tutorial from Beer-B-Q
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=82008


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 12, 2009)

Great Post. Don't have time to read through it all, have to go put on "DA BEARS" brisket, trimmed it down to about 14.5 lbs.


----------



## rivet (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Gnu....good post!


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2009)

Great post ,
 Wish sometrhing like this would have been here when i joined.


----------



## bbqhead (Sep 12, 2009)

Lots of great info!!! thank you, I've been trying to figure Q-VIEW out,so this should help. plus all the other sites I still need to check out.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

It used to be a stickey but was lost during the great post purge of 2009 .


----------



## ltslewis (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wanted to add that just a few months ago I started smoking and that e-coarse is more then worth it. Without it I probably would of gave up in anger and frustration. Really helped me get a jump on what I would need to know. 

And this forum kept me from smoking with the fallen pine trees in my back yard since i did not know one wood from the next. So you could say it saves lives.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

You're right about that, you're comment gave me the idea to Highlight that fact in Red to bring it to the newbies attention right at the start. 

I don't know about saving lives but for sure it saves a lot of giant belly aches.


----------



## rootex (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank You. Very helpful for a Nug like myself.


----------



## plj (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep, should be a sticky.


----------



## hernando (Apr 9, 2010)

Great starting point, thank you. I can't accss the fatties link though. It says I do not have permissions but all the other links work. Ah well, going to watch the u-tube on the rib membrane.


----------



## scott mckinney (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Y'all. Been using a brinkman elec for couple years & just bought chargriller duo w/sidefirebox. don't have access to wood except chunks from store. want to get some apple or such someday. have done a couple mods like extend smokestack down about 6" to help reg. heat and added extruded metal from heavy duty catwalk above ashpan after i burned the paint off one end of firebox trying to maint. temp with 2much ash. i am wondering if i'm doing some thing wrong bcause to smoke [email protected]/6-7hrs i am using 2 bags lump or kford competition + goodsized bag of chunks-over $20 just in [email protected] price. Taste is *great* as i made jeff's rub n sauce but my budget is suffering. Any tips? Also, if I can get enough apple wood how do I regulate temp because adding a chunk to coals causes fire which sends temp way to high. thx in advance. 'preciate it!


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

First of all Scott, Welcome to SMF. You should post over in the "Roll Call' forum & introduce youself so that people here can give you a well deserved warm welcome. Sounds like you want to have fun while you're here & having fun is what we are about.

To address a few of your concerns. I don't quite understand what it is you're asking as far as tips. Tips on saving on fuel? Lump burn hotter but not longer. It does leave very little ash though. Charcoal is the longer burning fuel but leaves a lot of ash. If you have elevated your "Fuel Burning" area above the ash pan, then try charcoal as the ash should not choke out your coals. As far as adding chunks to coals, well if you are looking to get the smoke out of the wood, add the chunk as close to your fuel source as possible without actually placing the chunk on the source. Yes, it burns when added to the source directly, giving off smoke & heat at the same time. When added "NEXT" to the source, it will smolder providing the TBS you wish to acquire in the smoking process. Also, your temps are regulated by your vents. As your fire is started, once it settles down to the temp you are aiming for, adjust your vents accordingly. Close or open 1/4 turn at a time & always try to keep the top vent wide open. In some instances, you may have to turn your grill / smoker in the breeze to achieve a draft to keep your heat source going. When your temps run high, adjust the vent slightly & wait for 15 minutes and check your temps to see if the adjustment has taken place.   And buy a thermo for measuring temperatures at the grill level. Don't trust the gage that came with it. The forums are loaded with information from those of us that have come before you. Check out the "Charcoal Build" area next after you post in "Roll Call". You very well may find what you are looking for there. I really hope this helps. & it is funny that you're in Lakewood, as that is where I work. Good luck & have fun. Your journey has only begun.


----------



## richlife (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, GnuBee.  THANKS for the great post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!  As a true newbie to smoking who has lots and lots of questions, you've helped me start out right.  Rich


----------



## growler46901 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks GnuBee! that post saved me from typng many redundant questions. Very Helpfull!

           Growler


----------



## greenrn (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I read it all. GREAT infor.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah!  That post should be a sticky that you just can't ignore!

Great job!  Did you notice the date it was posted?  And still relevant and as useful as the day it was typed.


----------



## greenrn (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried to look up the recipe for fatties, and was unable to do so. Can anyone give me the recipe, please?


----------



## greenrn (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone else had troubles uploading their Q-View?

I have followed the instrucitons for the uploading by browsing.  Also have tried to upload by copying and pasting into my post without success.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2012)

Did you click the picture Icon on top of the reply box (right above the word PC in the reply) and browse to an image saved on your PC?


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a compilation of the things I, as a Newbie found most helpful in starting out and navigating the SMF forums. My first year. Hopefully this will make your start-up time here on SMF a little quicker.
*JEFF’S LINKS: *On the left hand side of the page are Jeff’s red coloured links covering an amazing number of subjects all having to do with becoming a better smoker. You would be wise to check them out. ( it will take a day or two to go through all of them believe me. 
You are well advised at first to take Jeff’s Free 5 day ecourse on smoking meat. Always a really good way to start, especially if you are a total greenhorn at smoking meats. 
*5 DAY FREE ECOURSE : *Did I mention it is Free? http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html
*ABBREVIATIONS AND ACRONYMS:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73935
You will be prompted, asked and downright begged to show us your pictures, Known as Qview here on SMF. Here‘s how to add pictures to your posts.
*ADDING PICTURES *also known as *QVIEW:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58920　 *WOODS TO USE:　*Some woods are actually dangerous to use. But have no fear there are many many woods that are good woods. You will find a good starting point Here.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50439
*CHAT: *If you are really stuck and need an immediate answer to a problem click on the Chat link on the top left hand side of the page. Usually there are several folks in there who will be only too eager to help. Especially if you bribe them with the promise of Qview. Don’t worry about your typing skills most of us are slow typers and can’t spell but we are all as friendly as all get out. 

*TUTORIALS*

How to do a *BRISKET:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50979
*BEEF FINISHING SAUCE:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51325
Basic *PULLED PORK *method. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57139
*PORK FINISHING SAUCE:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49892
*DUTCH’S WICKED BAKED BEANS: *
You have got to try these they are an SMF mainstay.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50945

The Thermometer that comes with your smoker should not be trusted. This forum is rife with stories about how that new smoker either burned the meat or did not cook the meat. The *culprit* is almost always the thermometer that came with the unit. It is very wise to check the thermometer with one or several oven thermometers to make sure your new one is at least in the ball park. even after you have made sure that it is reading correctly there is the problem of it being situated in the wrong place in the smoker . A good check is to place an oven thermometer directly on the rack where you will be placing the meat and compare the two. 
Remember to take plenty of Q-View ( pictures of BBQ ) this makes us all very happy and will help to stave off the q-view police with the dreaded message……no q-view ….didn’t happen sign. IT'S ALL IN FUN, but you may see something like 
*FATTIES: *For a first smoke Fatties are very easy, they are hard to screw up and relatively quick to make. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68353&highlight=fattie+tutorial
*ABT‘s : Atomic Buffalo Turds: *are another quick easy and really great to make recipe for a new Chef. Trust me once you have made and tasted ABT’s You will love them. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49420
*GETTING RANK AT SMF: *http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49419
*REPUTATION ON SMF: *How to get and give reputation on SMF. 
If you read a post that you think is above and beyond truly deserving of praise. You can click on the little scales on the upper right had side of the page. A dropdown box will appear with a line available for you to leave a comment on the persons post. You are limited to giving out points only twice per day so make sure that the post you have selected really deserves it. 
There is a huge amount of information archived on SMF and its not possible to cover more than a small fraction of it but the above info and links should get you well on your way. 

I hope this has been of some help to some of you. Remember we love to answer questions about anything to do with smoking meat. 

*YOUR PROFILE: *It is a good idea to fill out your profile in User cp at the top of the page. With info like what smokers you have, your experience level, the city, state, province or Country that you're from and anything else that may help us to give you good advice.
If we know the area you're from and what type smoker you're using we can zero in on your problems much easier. You don't have to give out any info that is too private.

For the best Explanation of what is thin blue smoke and what is billowing white smoke check out this link. Scroll down to *#8 post *for a picture from Tasunkawitko that truly is worth a 1000 words. 
THIN BLUE SMOKE: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hin+blue+smoke
*BURN BARREL: *Check out Soflaquer's thread on Burn Barrels for true wood smoking http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=50038
*MINION METHOD:*
Lay out your briquettes across the bottom of the firebox.
Light some coals in a charcoal chimney and place them on one side of the firebox only. The fire will slowly creep across the width of the firebox. Place your wood chips or chunks strategically in the path of the approaching fire.
This will give you an extended burn which is not as hot as firing up the entire coals all at once and the wood will burn one piece at a time as the fire encounters it. With a little practice you will get good at this method.
*GETTING THE MEMBRANE OFF:*
Having a heck of a time getting that membrane off of your ribs. Check out this utube video for the solution.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9plB5BYhj8
*HOW TO CHANGE MESSAGE ORDER: *Check out this excellent Tutorial from Beer-B-Q
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=82008


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 12, 2009)

Great Post. Don't have time to read through it all, have to go put on "DA BEARS" brisket, trimmed it down to about 14.5 lbs.


----------



## rivet (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Gnu....good post!


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2009)

Great post ,
 Wish sometrhing like this would have been here when i joined.


----------



## bbqhead (Sep 12, 2009)

Lots of great info!!! thank you, I've been trying to figure Q-VIEW out,so this should help. plus all the other sites I still need to check out.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

It used to be a stickey but was lost during the great post purge of 2009 .


----------



## ltslewis (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wanted to add that just a few months ago I started smoking and that e-coarse is more then worth it. Without it I probably would of gave up in anger and frustration. Really helped me get a jump on what I would need to know. 

And this forum kept me from smoking with the fallen pine trees in my back yard since i did not know one wood from the next. So you could say it saves lives.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

You're right about that, you're comment gave me the idea to Highlight that fact in Red to bring it to the newbies attention right at the start. 

I don't know about saving lives but for sure it saves a lot of giant belly aches.


----------



## rootex (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank You. Very helpful for a Nug like myself.


----------



## plj (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep, should be a sticky.


----------



## hernando (Apr 9, 2010)

Great starting point, thank you. I can't accss the fatties link though. It says I do not have permissions but all the other links work. Ah well, going to watch the u-tube on the rib membrane.


----------



## scott mckinney (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Y'all. Been using a brinkman elec for couple years & just bought chargriller duo w/sidefirebox. don't have access to wood except chunks from store. want to get some apple or such someday. have done a couple mods like extend smokestack down about 6" to help reg. heat and added extruded metal from heavy duty catwalk above ashpan after i burned the paint off one end of firebox trying to maint. temp with 2much ash. i am wondering if i'm doing some thing wrong bcause to smoke [email protected]/6-7hrs i am using 2 bags lump or kford competition + goodsized bag of chunks-over $20 just in [email protected] price. Taste is *great* as i made jeff's rub n sauce but my budget is suffering. Any tips? Also, if I can get enough apple wood how do I regulate temp because adding a chunk to coals causes fire which sends temp way to high. thx in advance. 'preciate it!


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

First of all Scott, Welcome to SMF. You should post over in the "Roll Call' forum & introduce youself so that people here can give you a well deserved warm welcome. Sounds like you want to have fun while you're here & having fun is what we are about.

To address a few of your concerns. I don't quite understand what it is you're asking as far as tips. Tips on saving on fuel? Lump burn hotter but not longer. It does leave very little ash though. Charcoal is the longer burning fuel but leaves a lot of ash. If you have elevated your "Fuel Burning" area above the ash pan, then try charcoal as the ash should not choke out your coals. As far as adding chunks to coals, well if you are looking to get the smoke out of the wood, add the chunk as close to your fuel source as possible without actually placing the chunk on the source. Yes, it burns when added to the source directly, giving off smoke & heat at the same time. When added "NEXT" to the source, it will smolder providing the TBS you wish to acquire in the smoking process. Also, your temps are regulated by your vents. As your fire is started, once it settles down to the temp you are aiming for, adjust your vents accordingly. Close or open 1/4 turn at a time & always try to keep the top vent wide open. In some instances, you may have to turn your grill / smoker in the breeze to achieve a draft to keep your heat source going. When your temps run high, adjust the vent slightly & wait for 15 minutes and check your temps to see if the adjustment has taken place.   And buy a thermo for measuring temperatures at the grill level. Don't trust the gage that came with it. The forums are loaded with information from those of us that have come before you. Check out the "Charcoal Build" area next after you post in "Roll Call". You very well may find what you are looking for there. I really hope this helps. & it is funny that you're in Lakewood, as that is where I work. Good luck & have fun. Your journey has only begun.


----------



## richlife (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, GnuBee.  THANKS for the great post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!  As a true newbie to smoking who has lots and lots of questions, you've helped me start out right.  Rich


----------



## growler46901 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks GnuBee! that post saved me from typng many redundant questions. Very Helpfull!

           Growler


----------



## greenrn (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I read it all. GREAT infor.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah!  That post should be a sticky that you just can't ignore!

Great job!  Did you notice the date it was posted?  And still relevant and as useful as the day it was typed.


----------



## greenrn (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried to look up the recipe for fatties, and was unable to do so. Can anyone give me the recipe, please?


----------



## greenrn (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone else had troubles uploading their Q-View?

I have followed the instrucitons for the uploading by browsing.  Also have tried to upload by copying and pasting into my post without success.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2012)

Did you click the picture Icon on top of the reply box (right above the word PC in the reply) and browse to an image saved on your PC?


----------

